# Witch elves



## Macrocalculator (Dec 4, 2008)

Which elves? Witch elves!

I am not in the habit of starting rumors, but has anyone noticed that the witch elves are gone from the GW site? Could that be a sign better sculpts are on the way? Or is it a cynical attempt to make the entire Warhammer tabletop even more of a sausage-fest than it allready is?
Who knows, the armybook is still available, so scratch that usual sign of a new release coming....


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Macrocalculator said:


> Which elves? Witch elves!
> 
> I am not in the habit of starting rumors, but has anyone noticed that the witch elves are gone from the GW site? Could that be a sign better sculpts are on the way? Or is it a cynical attempt to make the entire Warhammer tabletop even more of a sausage-fest than it allready is?
> Who knows, the armybook is still available, so scratch that usual sign of a new release coming....


If the Dark Elves dex is upto date then they are probably resculpting. If not then....looks like we are having a sausage fest.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Nope. Still there for me.

WAIT, THEY'RE NOT AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE!

GOOD GOD, YOU'RE RIGHT! WITCH ELVES!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Wait....it's finecaste....it could be they are switching to plastic.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

dark elves are rumoured to be next inline for an update and as witch elves are not yet in plastic and are a special unit it wouldnt be too much to expect them to be made into plastic,quite possibly dual kitted with a new unit type?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> dark eldar are rumoured to be next inline for an update and as witch elves are not yet in plastic and are a elite unit it wouldnt be too much to expect them to be made into plastic,quite possibly dual kitted with a new unit type?


I'm assuming you mean Dark ELVES and Special units.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

locustgate said:


> I'm assuming you mean Dark ELDARS and Elite units.


I have no idea what your talking about,you are obviously crazy


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I have no idea what your talking about,you are obviously crazy


He was talking about Dark Elves' Witch Elves.

Edit: Dark Eldar Wyches are troop choices and are still availible.

Dark Elven Witch Elves are not available and are Special Choice.

Edit 2: And my sanity is very much a mystery even to my pass 3 psychiatrists.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I can see them.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> I can see them.


There is no add to cart button.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

locustgate said:


> There is no add to cart button.


buttons on carts??? what are you talking about:shok:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

locustgate said:


> There is no add to cart button.


Oh, you were right haha I still think Brettonia needs an update soon, not as bad as Beastmen thogh haha


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> buttons on carts??? what are you talking about:shok:











http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat440050a&rootCatGameStyle=wh


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

locustgate said:


> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat440050a&rootCatGameStyle=wh


non of those are carts, this is a cart and it has no buttons
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat720005a&prodId=prod1050052


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> non of those are carts, this is a cart and it has no buttons
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat720005a&prodId=prod1050052


................:shok:...........yep.....retarded.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

locustgate said:


> ................:shok:...........yep.....retarded.


no im just winding you up


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> no im just winding you up


but you can't wind things up with buttons...


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Adramalech said:


> but you can't wind things up with buttons...


No you'd use the key THEN the button


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> No you'd use the key THEN the button


Exactly!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I can't see them ether. Mayble It's coming out August. if dark elfs are in august it would make sense As we had double 40k release in June and July.also we marines in sep and black box in oct. but anything is possible


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> no im just winding you up


Very much doubt that.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

revilo44 said:


> I can't see them ether. Mayble It's coming out August. if dark elfs are in august it would make sense As we had double 40k release in June and July.also we marines in sep and black box in oct. but anything is possible


Lizardmen are out in August so i would say more likely november or january


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

locustgate said:


> Very much doubt that.


i clearly am :grin: as you came back to comment


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

ALSO: aren't all the filthy elves witches? I mean, it doesn't matter whether they live in nagaroth or ulthuan, does it? god hates them, all the same.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Adramalech said:


> ALSO: aren't all the filthy elves witches? I mean, it doesn't matter whether they live in nagaroth or ulthuan, does it? god hates them, all the same.


Not all, in Dark Elf society male witches are killed. Do to a prophecy that says a male elf skilled in magic will kill whats his name, king of Dark Elves.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Lizards are the August Release. So it's definitely not August


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

locustgate said:


> Not all, in Dark Elf society male witches are killed. Do to a prophecy that says a male elf skilled in magic will kill whats his name, king of Dark Elves.


his name is Geoff


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

They seem to have gone from the website alltogether, and bits.....you have a very special tallent


----------



## Chryckan (Jul 17, 2013)

locustgate said:


> Not all, in Dark Elf society male witches are killed. Do to a prophecy that says a male elf skilled in magic will kill whats his name, king of Dark Elves.


Meanwhile every High Elf mage is trying to figure out a way to conjure up cruise missiles with facial recognition so I don't think that will prevent the prophecy.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Chryckan said:


> Meanwhile every High Elf mage is trying to figure out a way to conjure up cruise missiles with facial recognition so I don't think that will prevent the prophecy.


I never said it would prevent it he thinks it will though.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

locustgate said:


> Not all, in Dark Elf society male witches are killed. Do to a prophecy that says a male elf skilled in magic will kill whats his name, king of Dark Elves.


I was just being silly, but prophecies that involve the king dying and subsequent violent attempts by that king to avert the prophecy generally end with that king dying anyway.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Adramalech said:


> I was just being silly, but prophecies that involve the king dying and subsequent violent attempts by that king to avert the prophecy generally end with that king dying anyway.


Pretty much.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

locustgate said:


> Pretty much.


of course... Games Workshop could always INVERT that trope.

So we can't really know.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Maybe their just going back to metal :grin:

Also Witch elves are not magic users, Theres no males ones because males are ritually sacrificed so that the females can bathe in their blood and remain ever youthful. The males have an evening of ecstasy (Dark Elves are after all filthy) before being done in


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Barnster said:


> Maybe their just going back to metal :grin:
> 
> Also Witch elves are not magic users, Theres no males ones because males are ritually sacrificed so that the females can bathe in their blood and remain ever youthful. The males have an evening of ecstasy (Dark Elves are after all filthy) before being done in


What do they do with the resulting offspring? <3 or do the cauldrons of blood also function as abortion clinics?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Barnster said:


> Maybe their just going back to metal :grin:
> 
> Also Witch elves are not magic users, Theres no males ones because males are ritually sacrificed so that the females can bathe in their blood and remain ever youthful. The males have an evening of ecstasy (Dark Elves are after all filthy) before being done in


Im quite sure that they witch elves choose random children from the city to murder and bathe in the blood off but i could be wrong. I think the reason that there are only women is that its just a female profession, kinda like the sorceresses, but without the kings law behind it.

Khorne


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

khrone forever said:


> Im quite sure that they witch elves choose random children from the city to murder and bathe in the blood off but i could be wrong. I think the reason that there are only women is that its just a female profession, kinda like the sorceresses, but without the kings law behind it.
> 
> Khorne


not all witch elves are female,the men are just dressed like women,they are the lady boys of the warhammer world for ten dollar they love you long time .


----------



## Chryckan (Jul 17, 2013)

khrone forever said:


> Im quite sure that they witch elves choose random children from the city to murder and bathe in the blood off but i could be wrong. I think the reason that there are only women is that its just a female profession, kinda like the sorceresses, but without the kings law behind it.
> 
> Khorne


First off they are dark elves and witch elves. I don't think they are going to be picky when it comes to getting sacrifices. They probably kill anyone they get their hands on just for the fun of it.

But your are right that it is a gender exclusive order. Only females are allowed to join. Sort of like how only men are allowed to join the Empires knightly orders.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> not all witch elves are female,the men are just dressed like women,they are the lady boys of the warhammer world for ten dollar they love you long time .


I want to be one of those. Where can I sign up? <3


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> not all witch elves are female,the men are just dressed like women,they are the lady boys of the warhammer world for ten dollar they love you long time .


So maybe they will get a new cartman model to go with them and that's why they have been pulled, hmm................


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> not all witch elves are female,the men are just dressed like women,they are the lady boys of the warhammer world for ten dollar they love you long time .


there he goes again , i like you bits......in a weird way


----------

